# sos can i move my 300 gallon stock tank to my basement?



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

that would save me so much money i just need to hire movers


its 2 feet wide im in brampton id pay someone to move it down safe once we drain it


BUT the pond wont cause mould or anything in my house? 


Id like todo this asap a racooon got in my pond and lacerated my koi when i forgot to keep the backdoor open for my guard dog


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

i am moving it down today id pay someone 50 if they can lend a hand in brampton here pm me


----------

